# Tilapia throwing up food?



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

My tilapia seems to throw up quite a bit. It eats a lot, throws up a blob of chewed/digested food, and then eats more. I don't think it doesnt like the food because it eats more than it throws up and also continues to eat it. Sometimes he even eats the food that he threw up. I don't know what's going on with him, is this a problem?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's actually throwing the food up, but what I may think is that the fish is chewing up the food, spitting it out, then consuming the smaller pieces. I've seen some of my fish do this. What kind of food are you feeding it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What joey described is normal, but you can also see fish spit out food when they have a gut problem like a parasite or a mouth issue like a dislocated jaw. I've also seen fish spit chewed up food to their fry. Watch for poop (no poop is bad) and a concave belly to diagnose a gut issue.


----------



## TheEpicShad0w (Apr 7, 2015)

I feed it tetra cichlid cichlid pellets, algae wafers, and omega one fish flakes. When he throws up it looks like a brownish blob. As for a parasite problem, I'm not sure because its belly is just barely concave and he does seem to poop quite a bit.


----------

